

Firstrowsports.tv Was Seized by ICE Tonight - hugh4life
http://www.firstrowsports.tv/

======
frgtn
The site is not accessible through .tv domain, but .com domain is working and
redirects to <http://www.firstrow.tv/>

According to <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.tv> the .tv TLD is administered by
Verisign.

EDIT: strangely enough, www.firstrowsports.tv is still working (I'm connecting
from Europe, so there might be caching involved), but firstrowsports.tv
redirects to the ICE notice.

~~~
savramescu
Europe as well, but I get both are redirecting to the ICE notice.

------
bigiain
_Really_? US law-enforcement/copyright-goons siezing a .tv domain? I know
Tuvalu "outsourced" that all to Verisign, but still...

Maybe bit.ly wasn't such a bad idea after all...

------
trd45
go to <http://atdhe.eu> just moved from atdhe.tv

